# affordable private primary schools



## fh013

Hi there,

My husband is relocating to Singapore from Kuala Lumpur. We have two children and will not be receiving any education allowance from his company.
We sadly cannot afford the fees at all the big international schools. Presently my children attend a small international school in KL and I would like to find something similar here as I hear government schools here are very demanding. Do such schools exist here? I had a brief look at the cost of international schools in Singapore and at roughly $20k per year it is too much for us, if one child ok but as we have two to put through...
I would be very grateful for any advice or feedback you might have on schools or centres here. 
Many thanks.


----------



## aliaman12

Hello,

Please check DPS international school as well as NPS international school. 

Regards,

Syed


----------



## fh013

Thanks! We are going to NPS tomorrow to take a look


----------



## Kitara

Actually government school provide good education.


----------



## fh013

Had a look at nps and we were impressed with the facilities for the price. We will take another look once school is back in session. My main concern is that there isn't much of a racial mix. 

We are not considering government schools as there are no spaces on the east coast for foreign students my children's ages.


----------



## fh013

Hi Syed 

Do your children go to Nps? I read a review somewhere that the kids come out like robots. That certainly wasn't my impression being there. Just wondering if you can shed any light on this for me.

Thank you


----------



## yun

Hey, my children are in a private school in singapore.. Canadian international school.. And they're really liking it so far  it’s a bit out of your budget yes, but my feedback on it is that it's a good school, and you can consider it


----------



## indiasingapore

*Did the right thing*

DPS good only because it has a tag DPS... I didn't find the school head a visionary.. had an impression that the school is being run just for sake of running ...

More of a Show-Off and less content ..


----------



## Indianfamily

indiasingapore said:


> DPS good only because it has a tag DPS... I didn't find the school head a visionary.. had an impression that the school is being run just for sake of running ...
> 
> More of a Show-Off and less content ..



Hello,
Can you please let me know what are the specific issues you noticed with DPS ? Is it related to academics, infrastructure, extra circular activities ? Thanks


----------



## damongiam

You could check out government primary schools, your kids would learn a lot more about local culture in this way =)


----------

